# Aer Lingus carry on baggage



## Homer (7 Mar 2010)

I was looking at the Aer Lingus website to see what their rules are about carry on baggage.  All I could find was a vague statement that it must be capable of fitting in an overhead storage bin or under the seat.  I thought I remembered something about the weight limit increasing from 6kg to 10kg a while back.

Does anyone know where I can find precise rules for hand baggage with Aer Lingus, assuming such rules exist?  I know Ryanair give maximum dimensions and apply a very strict one bag only policy.

Thanks
Homer


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Mar 2010)

Homer said:


> I was looking at the Aer Lingus website to see what their rules are about carry on baggage. All I could find was a vague statement that it must be capable of fitting in an overhead storage bin or under the seat. I thought I remembered something about the weight limit increasing from 6kg to 10kg a while back.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find precise rules for hand baggage with Aer Lingus, assuming such rules exist? I know Ryanair give maximum dimensions and apply a very strict one bag only policy.
> 
> ...


 

Baggage is restricted to one piece per passenger.
The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are 56cms x 45cms x 25cms or 22in x 18in x 10in.
Baggage must weigh under 10 kgs/22lbs (or 7kgs/15lbs for Aer Lingus Regional flights) and be small enough to fit in overhead bins or under your seat.
*These limits are strictly enforced*.
Additional small items (cameras, personal stereos, overcoats, handbags) are allowed.
EU security rules regarding liquids, gels and aerosols in cabin baggage apply. Details of these rules can be found here: *Prohibited Items*.
Flights departing the USA are subject to TSA security rules. Details of these rules can be found by clicking here: *tsa.gov*.
Passengers in Row 1, or at an emergency exit, MUST store baggage in an overhead bin.
^ Top


----------



## Homer (7 Mar 2010)

I tried a different search method and found the following.  

This pretty much answers my question apart from the issue about whether they apply the one bag policy as strictly as Ryanair e.g. if you buy duty free.

Regards
Homer


*Cabin/Carry-On Baggage*



 Cabin baggage must weigh less than 10 kgs / 22 lbs (or 7kgs/15lbs for Aer Lingus Regional flights) in total carried in one bag per passenger and be small enough to fit in an overhead bin or under your seat.
The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are 56cms x 45cms x 25cms or 22in x 18in x 10in.
[broken link removed]
*These limits are strictly enforced.* Passengers in breach of the baggage allowance policy will be subject to additional baggage charges at the gate or may be offloaded.
All cabin/carry-on bags are checked and weighed at the airport. Any bags exceeding size and/or weight will be checked-in and passengers must pay a fee of €18.00 or equivalent per bag per flight for their bags when checking-in.
Passengers are not permitted to carry any bag containing sharp objects. Also please note carriage of liquids is curtained as per the EU Security Rules At Airports, effective since 6 November 2006.
Flights departing the USA are subject to TSA security rules.
Passengers in Row 1, or at an emergency exit, MUST store baggage in an overhead bin.


----------



## gipimann (7 Mar 2010)

I travelled with Aer Lingus last weekend from Lanzarote and carried a large handbag and a duty free plastic bag on board with no difficulties.   I didn't see anyone with carry-on luggage & duty free bags being challenged either.


----------



## Homer (8 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the clarification.

Homer


----------



## Aggie (10 Nov 2010)

*Carry on baggage- suit carrier ok*

Hi,

Does anyone know if a suit carrier is acceptable to Aer Lingus in terms of carry on baggage?

Would it be subject to the same dimensions in terms of size?

Thanks


----------



## TLC (10 Nov 2010)

Hi Aggie, don't know about the suit carrier but I posted this a couple of weeks ago http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=76322
If you find out about the suit carrier would you let us all know - I for one would be very interested.
Ta


----------



## sunrock (11 Nov 2010)

Just wear your suit.


----------



## solstice (5 Dec 2010)

Homer said:
			
		

> The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are 56cms x 45cms x 25cms or 22in x 18in x 10in.


Since above was posted in March it seems they've lowered the dimensions of cabin baggage:


The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are 55cm x 40cm x 20cm or 22in x 16in x 8in.


----------



## Caveat (6 Dec 2010)

Ooooh...typical Christoph Mueller

Absolute disgrace.

Look at their prices. 

They don't go to the airport I want.

(shakes fist)

Oh, sorry, thought it was Ryanair for a minute...


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Dec 2010)

So Aer Lingus cabin bags are the same sizes as Ryanair. I wish the manufacturers would take note of this and let us have some reasonable priced bags that comply


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Dec 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> So Aer Lingus cabin bags are the same sizes as Ryanair. I wish the manufacturers would take note of this and let us have some reasonable priced bags that comply


 
It is strange isn't it. You go in to a shop and look at bags and they don't even have the case measurements on a label to help you decide if you want to purchase it or not. If I was a suitcase manufacturer I think I would try and target my customers with "Suitable for Ryanair cabin luggage".  I know these things are probably made in China for a world wide market but still............


----------



## PyritePete (8 Dec 2010)

dont some luggage state on a label that they are cabin size compatible or something like this ? Don't Ryanair sell these also ?? 

I stopped taking a suit carrier/bag as it used to go into oversized luggage and found myself waiting ages for it at the other end.

Cav, how could you mistake Ryanair for AL


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Dec 2010)

Many of the so called cabin bags do not comply with Aer Lingus or Ryanair sizes.
Most of them have the expandable bit plus another zip pocket outside that. This brings up the depth to beyond the regulations.  The expander (25% extra) bit serves no useful purpose as you cannot use it for cabin and it makes the bag much heavier.

Ryanair have the correct sized bag at 79 euros. Bit pricey for a low cost airline


----------

